# Our Road Trip and New additions!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

PSHEW- we are home from our lil shopping spree!

We left Thursday night around 8 pm- met a lady that bought two of our does in CT, then continued on down to PA to drop off Aiden, my one year old, with my mother  , we got there around 4 am on Friday. We hit the road around 7 am and continued on down to our first stop in Louisburg NC, we got there around 12:30 pm Friday, then onto our next stop in Stokesdale NC arriving around 4:30 pm. We got back on the road around 6:30 and drove back north towards MD until about 1:00am on Saturday morning. We grabbed a hotel room for a few hours, and we were back on the road Saturday morning around 7am. We arrived at our next stop outside of Elkton MD and swapped with that breeder, they bought a buck from us, and we bought three does from them. (OH and met my mother and picked up Aiden!) Got back on the road around 11am, hit major traffic in NY and FINALLY made it home around 7pm on Saturday night. So all in all we did about 1600 miles in 48 hours, pshew! What a trip!

So onto the important stuff! Our new additions!

*Heatherwood C Chardonnay (Bred to Rosasharn GX Caviar *S)*








S:Rosasharn's J Charleston *S (Rosasharn's Julius *S X ARMCH Rosasharn's Tom's Bit-O-Honey 4*D 'E' AR1810_
D: Hill Country WB Sangria 2*D (MCH Goodwood Weisbaden *S 'E' X Green Gate Ice Princess *D)

*Heatherwood Blue Eyed Betty (Also bred to Rosasharn GX Caviar *S)*








S:Rosasharn's J Charleston *S (Rosasharn's Julius *S X ARMCH Rosasharn's Tom's Bit-O-Honey 4*D 'E' AR1810
D: Steele Ballew Blue Denim ( Steel Ballew Thibodaux X Flat Rocks Satin Lace)

*Heatherwood C My Little Squirt (Bred to Rosasharn FS Senshi *S)*








S:Rosasharn's J Charleston *S (Rosasharn's Julius *S X ARMCH Rosasharn's Tom's Bit-O-Honey 4*D 'E' AR1810
D: Twin Creeks ARG Fire Within ( MCH Twin Creeks BW Aragorn *S X MCH HBF LS Darlin Clementine *D)

J* Nels ER Delight (Bred to JNels Crazy Horse)*








S: Caesar's Villa LV Eric *S ( Caesars Villa Felicias Levi *S X Caesars Villa Pons Ebony 7* D)
D: J-Nels BB Divinity ( Caesars Villa GL Bad Boy *S X Caesars Villa STS Darcie)

*Spring Fever Calista (Bred to Chinook Winds BW Jolley Roger (A Baywatch son))*








S: Kaapio Acres SF Dude ( PGCH/MCH/CH SM3Pines JurEn's Swell Foop X Kaapio Acres BT Tsunami )
D: Brush Creek Colleen ( Willow Creek MacBeth X Caesar's Villa CBS Zelda)

*Lost Valley KW Veronica (Open?) Littermate sister to MCH Lost Valley KW Shiraz*








S: Gay-Mor's RA Kingwood *S ( Stonewall's Raising Arizona S X ARMCH Goodwood Trillium 2*D E)
D: Hill Country's Shatarr 2*D ( Hill Country's Finest En Fuego X Mesquite Acres Rachael *D)

*Rosasharn UP Cast A Spell (Bred to Milkey Wheys Tommy Toes)*








S: Rosasharn CH Uproar *S (Rosasharn UR Honey Nut Cheerio *S X ARMCH Rosasharn Uni 3*D 'E', 2*M EEEV 90)
D: ARMCH Rosasharn TL Bewitched 6 *D, 6*M (ARMCH Rosasharn Tiger L *S E X Rosasharn's Witch Hazel 5*D)

And the boys!

*Dills LD Roulette*








S: ARMCH Twin Creeks LS Luck of the Draw *S (MCH HBF Luckey Strike 'E' S X MCH/PGCH Raha Acres Twinks 
Pixie *D E)
D: Dill's BH Ima Keeper ( PromisedLand CP Bounty Hunter *S X Piddlin Acres Fantasia)

*Dragonfly WC Colorado *S*








S: Rosasharn's SS Watercolour *S (Rosasharn's Summer Sol *S X ARMCH Goodwood Water Lilly 2*D)
D: Fairlea Clio 2*D 'E' AR ( Stonewall's Apocalypse Now *S X MCH Fairlea Heidi *D E)

*J Nels Donnie*








S: Rosasharn SS Sequoia *S ( Rosasharn TL Summer Sol *S X ARMCH Rosasharn UMT Sassafras 5*DE)
D: Caesars Villa STS Darcie ( ARMCH Caesars Villa CBS Stetson *S X ARMCH Caesars Villa AD Dana 2*D VG)

Do you guys want me to post photos here? You can also just go to the website 

We are so very excited about these guys and think they are going to make a great impact on our herd! :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

wow - you sure have built up your herd in a hurry!!! I would love to see pictures!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Okay pictures posted


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

wow - you got some beauties there!!! Congrats :drool:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, you're almost as bad as me!! You got some definate beauties there! Congrats! I love that buck, Colorado! :drool:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Betty . . . me want . . . :drool:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the really nice additions. So what is your herd numbers up to now?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are all nice ...congrats.....great choices.. :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

We have 13 Sr does and 11 JR does and 7 bucks

So 31 total- 
but we are going to sell a few seniors after they kid possibly


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, you got a whole herd! LOL Congratulations!!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on all your newest additions! Very nice group of goats you got there! :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ProctorHillFarm said:


> We have 13 Sr does and 11 JR does and 7 bucks
> 
> So 31 total-
> but we are going to sell a few seniors after they kid possibly


goodness! I dont think I would be sane at kidding time


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I WANT YOUR BLACK DOE!!!!! she's sooo pretty.. my black does always look like nags


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone! :greengrin: 

And well we DID sell off quite a few of our herd members before bringing all these guys in- We sold 4 junior does 2 senior does and a 2 bucks, soooo  ALMOST an even trade off. 
(Oh and we sold some horses too! :horse: and now one of the horse paddocks and run-in sheds is slated to become more goaty space once the snow melts :ROFL: )

We have everyone pretty spaced out for kidding, with the most being 5 kidding in one month.

We are going on milk test this year too, so that should add to the insanity! :help: :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how do you get all of them shown? must be crazy to try to keep up with it - unless you dont show.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Well we started showing last year- and we plan to show even more this year, but not every single goat here will be shown. We will pick and choose our show string and take our senior does we think our best- a few of our bucks will probably make appearances, and kids born this year we hope to keep will probably hit a show or two.

The whole family is involved with the goats- so that helps- hubby started it all actually, then my step son is turning 11 and thinks the goats are a blast, so we get it done


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I hope I can get someone to help me at the shows. A friend says she wants to come with me so I am hoping! I only have 4 and whatever kids I have born plus my new buck from Ashley  So thats waymore then I want to handle


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow REALLY nice additions!! So cute too, even the bucks :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thank You!  I love my stinky boys- Roulette was a bottle baby- everytime he sees you he starts wagging his tail :ROFL:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

How cute!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice new additions!


----------

